# just got some nymphs



## cdub11122 (Aug 15, 2006)

I just got some B. borealis nymphs and I was wondering how long does it usually take for nymphs to start eating when you get them. The seller put some flies in for them to eat on the way, and I know four of the five ate them. The last fly was dead when I got the mantis out. I four of them in the small catepillar castles from live monarch and the fifth one is in a small reptile keeper. The one in the keeper is moving around alot and very active but the others just sit there and I havent seen any of them go for a fruit fly.


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2006)

Give them a couple days or so. Might be ready to moult too.


----------

